# Birds



## erica anne (Mar 10, 2013)

Okay, so I have to parakeets and and I noticed they like to eat the newspaper in the bottom tray.. Is that normal? Or bad for them?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 10, 2013)

Shouldn't be a problem! They probably aren't eating it so much as just shredding it up.


----------



## Laura (Mar 10, 2013)

do you have nesting boxes for them?


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2013)

It could be bad if they are eating enough to cause an impaction. I have seen newspaper impaction before. It could also be bad if that paper is soiled. Birds can be touchy with heavy bacterial loads.


----------

